# Thank god for this forum.. some questions after going to pet store!!



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey all my girlfriend and I just got a betta fish. Well she told me there was not much to do as far as upkeep.. so we have had him for about a week now.

Now I am very much a researcher when it comes to anything new (cars, electronics, pets, etc that I buy or things that I like).

So I discovered this forum.

Up until this forum, we had a small tank it was probably 1 gallon. we had a huge decoration inside, and some gems at the bottom.. water is about a week old, and we were feeding him the betta flakes, she wears nails that are fairly long and gives him what fits under her nail...


Well after coming here I realize the poor little guy wasn't getting the best care.

So I really thank you all for the contributions and posts made here.. as I now have a pretty good idea on how to give the fish a better life/lifestyle...


We just picked up a 2 gallon tank and it comes with a lid and my gf who called me because I am at work said it also has a filter to it as well.. she got it from PETCO just before.

I also know now, that we picked up the water conditioner to rid the water of chlorine and other things.. when she got him home she put him in room temp tap water 

In addition, we got him a silk plant, and some betta food pellets. 

So now I feel he will be much better than he was for the 5 or so days we have had him.


Just a few quick questions:


A 2 gallon tank that has some sort of filter (havent seen it yet when I get home I will),should be changed how often?

I also know that 1 day out of the week will be a fasting day for him, so the other 6 days, should i rotate 1 day pellets, 1 day flakes? Or would 1 meal pellets, 1 meal flakes be better. He is a little skinny i dont think flakes under her fingernail 2 times a day was enough food for him? However it might of been because I would see the flakes there 10 minutes or so later.. so I guess he didn't want them.

Lastly, I keep my window unit AC on at 65 degrees, and the house stays around 69 degrees.. Is there a theromometer I can get for a 2 gallon tank thats little and cost effective? I would ideally want his water around 75-80 degrees? 

He is doing fine though, making his bubbles, and knows when we come home, when we go up to the bowl he comes and faces us. Cute little guy. I will get pics up of the new tank and stuff in the next day or so.

Thanks for whoever can help answer my few questions. :-D


-Mike


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm glad you decided to upgrade his tank. It is feasible to cycle a 2 gallon if you get him some plants and put a lot of very porous gravel in the tank--this would mean a lot less maintenance. You should never change the cartridge in the filter--this is where your beneficial bacteria lives if you cycle the tank. When it starts looking dirty, swish it around (gently) in a bit of old tank water from a water change. You should research the nitrogen cycle and how to cycle a tank fishlessly. If the tank is cycled, you will need to do one 50% change per week. If the tank is not cycled, I would probably do a 100% water change every 4 days--when you do this you should completely rinse out the tank and decor with hot water. If possible, you should get a live plant like java moss--it will help consume the fish's waste.

Most cartridges have carbon in them, which takes out discoloration in the water and some dissolved organic compounds--this carbon loses its effectiveness after about a month, and that is the manufacturer's excuse for recommending you buy more cartridges than you really need. However, the best solution to this is just to buy a bottle of carbon (I use Seachem Matrix Carbon), cut a slit in the filter floss, dump out the old carbon, and refill the beds with new higher quality carbon and then change that out every 3 months or so.

Many people do not use carbon, especially in betta tanks because they use additives (black water extract/indian almond leaves) to dye the water brown with the tannins bettas would have in their natural environment. It doesn't make sense to put in tannins and still have carbon in your filter since it will remove some tannins. If you don't want to keep adding carbon, you could cut a slit in the cartridge, dump out the carbon, and stuff the carbon beds with more filter sponge or if you have it, you could use poly fiber fill--the synthetic stuff you buy in the craft store--people use it to fill stuffed animals.

And wow if you keep your house that cold, you will need a quality heater that has an adjustable temperature dial. I use 25 watt hydor theo heaters: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368 this size will work for your tank and should keep the temps up around 80. Mini heaters, preset heaters, and heater pads will not get your water hot enough if the room temperature is that low, so don't waste your money on them. I highly suggest moving the fish to the warmest place possible until you can get a heater--temperatures this low can be very hard on their digestive system and immune system. It's also important that the temperature is consistent, though, so don't put the tank in the sun or by a vent/stove/hot electronics. It is also important that if the tank's light is incandescent, that you switch it out for a fluorescent. Incandescents can run very hot, causing dangerous fluctuations in temperature every time you turn the light off and on.

Remember to always soak the pellets and flakes in a little tank water before giving them to your betta--bettas were not designed to eat dry, bready, air filled foods. It's kinda like when we eat uncooked rice--it absorbs moisture in the gut and expands, and makes you feel rather awful. In bettas it can cause bloating and constipation. Flakes tend to be worse about this than pellets. Try not to overfeed while the temperature is so low--small amounts throughout the day is best.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Adastra said:


> I'm glad you decided to upgrade his tank. It is feasible to cycle a 2 gallon if you get him some plants and put a lot of very porous gravel in the tank--this would mean a lot less maintenance. You should never change the cartridge in the filter--this is where your beneficial bacteria lives if you cycle the tank. When it starts looking dirty, swish it around (gently) in a bit of old tank water from a water change. You should research the nitrogen cycle and how to cycle a tank fishlessly. If the tank is cycled, you will need to do one 50% change per week. If the tank is not cycled, I would probably do a 100% water change every 4 days--when you do this you should completely rinse out the tank and decor with hot water. If possible, you should get a live plant like java moss--it will help consume the fish's waste.
> 
> Most cartridges have carbon in them, which takes out discoloration in the water and some dissolved organic compounds--this carbon loses its effectiveness after about a month, and that is the manufacturer's excuse for recommending you buy more cartridges than you really need. However, the best solution to this is just to buy a bottle of carbon (I use Seachem Matrix Carbon), cut a slit in the filter floss, dump out the old carbon, and refill the beds with new higher quality carbon and then change that out every 3 months or so.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the detailed reply!

Nitrogen cycle..do you mean each tank has a different nitrogen cycle? If so, where would the info on mine be?

Can I get java moss at any pet store like petco?

Also, I have to go home and see the light if its flourescent it will be neon color, would incandescent be like your typical light bulb?

And I am gonig to get a thermometer tonight, and in the morning see his water temp. I truly have no idea the actual water temp... So I see 80 degrees is the prime spot, I will probably buy that heater you lniked me too.. $15 is reasonable to me. 

Also thanks for the tip on soaking the food, how long is good enough before giving it to him?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

When we refer to the nitrogen cycle, we mean the process by which the tank is colonized by beneficial bacteria that turn the toxic ammonia the fish produces into nitrite, which is equally toxic, but another bacteria turns this nitrite into nitrate, which is much, much less toxic--it is not safe to have any level of ammonia or nitrite, but it is safe to maintain a constant low level of nitrate, so you don't have to do as much work to control nitrate levels as you would if you were trying to control ammonia levels. I don't know if that made sense. But anyway--it's something you should research--a bit of googling and you'll have all kinds of charts and diagrams to look at.

Petco usually sells something similar, called Christmas Moss--it's usually attached to the coconut caves they sell. It requires more light than java moss, but if you keep a small fluorescent light on it for 12 hours, it should be ok. Other easy plants are anubias and java fern--they don't take nutrients through their roots so fish waste should be enough.

If the bulb is clear and has a filament in it like a normal lightbulb, it's incandescent, if the bulb is a straight or curvy white tube, it's fluorescent.

You can pretty safely assume that the water temperature is the same as the room temperature--although you should try to get a thermometer anyway. Most Petcos do not sell adjustable heaters in this size--you should call first to make sure it's in stock before you spend a lot of time going over there. Also, do not expect to pay $15 for that heater in a pet store--Foster and Smith Aquatics generally price all their items $10-$20 lower than in pet stores, which is why I always order all my supplies from them. Their shipping is very reasonable. I ordered about 7 of those heaters, and after a couple of weeks one of them died somehow--so I went to a local store for a replacement and the same heater was over $25--robbery! So I put the broken one in the new one's box and returned that to the store for a profit even if shipping is considered, hahaha. If you can think of a few things you want to get, you can save a lot of money by ordering online. 

If you're thinking of ordering from Foster and Smith, here are some things you might want to get: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4345+4454&pcatid=4454 
This kit is usually at least $30 in stores, at LEAST. And it will help you immensely--it is absolutely necessary to have this if you want to cycle your tank.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+4652&pcatid=4652
Great plant supplement if you get live plants.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3744+3921&pcatid=3921
Cheap and accurate.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3974+4057&pcatid=4057
Best dechlorinator for your money--it is highly concentrated. I seen the 500mL for $20 in stores before--stores way overprice this stuff.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3728+3889&pcatid=3889
And you might want one of these.

You should also browse around their decor section--they have a nice selection of fake plants and decor pieces as well as gravel--pet stores mark this stuff up a lot too.

As for the food, make sure it's good and soggy all the way through, usually just a couple of minutes.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Adastra said:


> When we refer to the nitrogen cycle, we mean the process by which the tank is colonized by beneficial bacteria that turn the toxic ammonia the fish produces into nitrite, which is equally toxic, but another bacteria turns this nitrite into nitrate, which is much, much less toxic--it is not safe to have any level of ammonia or nitrite, but it is safe to maintain a constant low level of nitrate, so you don't have to do as much work to control nitrate levels as you would if you were trying to control ammonia levels. I don't know if that made sense. But anyway--it's something you should research--a bit of googling and you'll have all kinds of charts and diagrams to look at.
> 
> Petco usually sells something similar, called Christmas Moss--it's usually attached to the coconut caves they sell. It requires more light than java moss, but if you keep a small fluorescent light on it for 12 hours, it should be ok. Other easy plants are anubias and java fern--they don't take nutrients through their roots so fish waste should be enough.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the links, I am going to order the heater you posted above in 25 watts for my 2 gallon tank, and that thermometer since your saying its accurate and the price is low. Would you recommend glass or plastic?

Which of the 4 would you say?
I am thinking a suction would be best since there is a lid?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I prefer the floating glass/suction cup kind. They're cheaper and I've had problems with the stainless steel mounted ones in particular in the past--I have a couple that read two completely different things if I put them in the same spot. Dumb things. I still think you should consider the test kit, it's way cheaper online and definitely a good thing to have--and it's on saaaale~~


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Adastra said:


> I prefer the floating glass/suction cup kind. They're cheaper and I've had problems with the stainless steel mounted ones in particular in the past--I have a couple that read two completely different things if I put them in the same spot. Dumb things. I still think you should consider the test kit, it's way cheaper online and definitely a good thing to have--and it's on saaaale~~


 
yep going to order that too. I will need that so I can see with my 2g tank with filter, heater, and a live plant or 2, with my gems at the bottom of the tank, etc.. to see if I can do the 1 week 50% cycle.. so I will need to test the water.. assuming the numbers come back good, all I will need to do is do a 50% change once a week!


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, I also found out the light the tank came with is incandescent (my gf said its like a regular light bulb) so I want to get a flourescent one.. can I just switch bulbs? I have yet to see the setup yet as I am at work for another hour  but I want to go to the store tonight and will get a flourescent bulb if all I have to do is change the bulb portion out.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Adastra's got it all well covered! I just wanted to say, welcome and happy fish-keeping.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, you should be able to find a small compact fluorescent that can fit the tank.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok just got home.. it has a little nightlight bulb.. the baby bulbs (just 1) - hopefully I will find a fluorescent one that fits in the socket.


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

I've found a really neat site that explains about the cycling process in setting up a new aquarium.
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/artic...ks-for-your-fastest-fishless-cycle/Page1.html

Basically:

-Add water, run everything to see if it works all right. 

-Add de-chlorinator/de-chloraminator to the water (bottle will instruct on how much per gallon)

-Add 5 drops of pure (no surfactant) ammonia per gallon.

-Wait about 6 hours before testing the ammonia parts per million
(I used the API Freshwater Master Test kit, it was recommended to me by the nice people on these forums & it has about 800 uses).

-Try to keep ammonia level to 5ppm - add more ammonia if necessary or do a partial water change if levels are too high.

-Keep the filter running, the air is good for beneficial bacteria.

-Test every other day for ammonia & nitrite until nitrite reading is obtained, I've been told it takes about 1-4 weeks.

-Wait for nitrite to drop to zero, about 2-4 weeks.

-Check for nitrates.

-Add ammonia so you have 5 ppm & wait about a day. Then check your ammonia, nitrite & nitrate levels.

-There should be 0 ammonia, 0 nitrate, and about 10-20 nitrates.

-Do a 90% water change (clean water treated with de-chorinator/chloraminator).

-Add fish. 

I've been reading that getting material from an already established tank will speed up the process, unfortunately for me I do not have material to borrow but that just means I have to be a little more patient.

This is my first time cycling too, good luck with yours! :3


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, make sure your filter is not too strong for your tank, sometimes they'll be too strong and will "blow" your betta around the tank.

http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm great site to learn how to cycle your tank


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok guys a few questions.

Just picked up some brine shrimp, a java fern, and a water conditioner and some more pebbles/stones...

Here are a few things... can I add water conditioner (I need 10ml of this for my 2 gallon tank) with the fish in there? And the stones as well?

I am going to rinse stones and the java fern off with hot water.. is that safe to rinse the java fern with hot water?


And I need a solution I have a regular nightlite bulb in there (the really small one) I want to add a fluorescent one but can't find one that small anyone know of a place?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

It's best to pre-mix the water in another container before you put it in the tank. I use rubbermaid/sterilite plastic storage bins for this, they are only about $3 at walmart/target and make great hospital tanks as well. I mix the water and dechlorinator and let it sit for about 5 minutes--give it a vigorous stir to help outgas any nitrogen bubbles and then put the water in the tank.

I wouldn't put the java fern under hot water--I usually just run a wet paper towel over the leaves to get rid of any obvious snail eggs.

As for the fluorescent, you could try a hardware store. Until you can get one, though, I would leave the light off.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Adastra -- I was thinking until the heater gets here.. would it be wise to leave the regular light bulb on the whole time? This way it will make the warmest it can, I don't have a thermometer yet cause I ordered it with the heater and the water testing kit.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Just like other animals, bettas need a day/night cycle. Also, the light will heat the water unevenly.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there. Anything I can do to heat the tank till wat I ordered comes. ...from petco or petsmart?


----------



## JFal (Jul 21, 2010)

The Tetra HT10 I believe is available from Walmart and Petco for about $15

Mine works great at keeping my 2.5 gal at a constant 78 degrees


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Adastra has got it all covered but here is my advice. Well i would feed him pellets only most bettas don't really fancy flakes, even those marketed for bettas.You can also feed him freeze dried bloodworms once or twice a week as a treat! By the way, you can't cylce a tank under 5 gallons. As for changing the filter pad, since benificial bacteria grow in the filter pad i would only change the pad for that size tank once every couple months but rinse it out with cool water once every week or two. A cheap thermometer shouldn't be too hard to find at your local fish store. Just dont use those strip thermometers that you place on the outside of the tank they are often innacurate. The hydor mini heater is a great heater for 2-5 gallon tanks! Good luck with your new finned friend!


----------



## kakashikage (Jul 14, 2010)

Just to let you know, Walmart has the glass floating thermometer type for $1.99 (that's the cheapest I've found)...


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

My light in my new tank is a regular ole nightlight looking bulb.. small, same shape.. it has a plastic cover and then behind it there lies the bulb.. I went to petsmart, and an ocean pet store and neither had a fluorescent bulb that would fit.. anyone have any ideas or know what I can do? Its a regular lightbulb socket, its just a small area.. like I said its a nightlight bulb.. incandescent.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

If it's a nightlight bulb (very low wattage), it wouldn't throw much heat at all, would it?


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> If it's a nightlight bulb (very low wattage), it wouldn't throw much heat at all, would it?


 
not even for that, although thats a good point. But just like how fluorescent bulbs look


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Look at the lid to find out what type of bulb it takes. it'll normally be etched/raised in the lid.

Once you find out what type of bulb it is (A, B, G, ect) it should be easier to get a replacement. =]


----------



## sarbear (Jun 4, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Adastra has got it all covered but here is my advice. Well i would feed him pellets only most bettas don't really fancy flakes, even those marketed for bettas.You can also feed him freeze dried bloodworms once or twice a week as a treat! By the way, you can't cylce a tank under 5 gallons. As for changing the filter pad, since benificial bacteria grow in the filter pad i would only change the pad for that size tank once every couple months but rinse it out with cool water once every week or two. A cheap thermometer shouldn't be too hard to find at your local fish store. Just dont use those strip thermometers that you place on the outside of the tank they are often innacurate. The hydor mini heater is a great heater for 2-5 gallon tanks! Good luck with your new finned friend!


Why can't you cycle a tank that's less than 5 gallons?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

sarbear said:


> Why can't you cycle a tank that's less than 5 gallons?



I have often wondered that myself. Seems to me if it is filtered, it can be cycled. :-?


----------



## sarbear (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think I've ever read that in all the things I read about fishless cycling. Strange. Does anyone know why you can't cycle a tank that's less than 5 gallons?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E the size of the tank doesn't have anything to do with the nitrogen cycle and I have successfully cycled small volume filtered containers without issues.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think it's impossible to cycle a 2 gallon. =]


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a two gallon tank that is cycled.


----------



## sarbear (Jun 4, 2010)

Why wouldn't it be possible? I can't make sense of it, and people seem to believe that you can't, but no one seems to know why. What does the size matter? I'm not trying to be rude, btw, I just want to know what the logic behind it is.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

It might be considerably more difficult if you do a fish-in cycle or if you do a pure ammonia cycle though. =/

^
l

That's how size matters. if you're doing a fish-in cycle (like most used too) then it's really tough because you have to do multiple daily waterchanges.

you have to do more water changes for the pure ammonia method too.

Partial waterchanges are probably more difficult in smaller tanks while keeping the bacteria happy.

that's just my theory though. I'm still working on starting my cycle for my 5 gallon. =/


----------



## sarbear (Jun 4, 2010)

Um...your last post totally confused me...Doing multiple water changes during a fish in cycle doesn't make cycling a tank impossible. 

And doing a pure ammonia fishless cycle means there is no reason to do water changes unless you accidentally dose the ammonia too high, it should stay at 3-5.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well the guy at the fish store (really smart he is not one of those idiots that just say whatever to make you buy a fish) said you cant cycle tanks less than 5 gallons and i read it somewhere. It didn't explain why though honestly.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

My two 3 gal. Eclipse tanks are cycled.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> Well the guy at the fish store (really smart he is not one of those idiots that just say whatever to make you buy a fish) said you cant cycle tanks less than 5 gallons and i read it somewhere. It didn't explain why though honestly.


I just don't see why not. No matter the size of the tank if you have food for the bacteria (fish waste or ammonia) and oxygenated water (via the filter), you should get a cycle. Right?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I think and this is just my opinion-that often confusion about cycling in smaller tanks happen due to most of the smaller tank will not have filtration and without the filtration/aeration you will not get a true/stable cycle.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I do agree that you are not going to be able to "cycle" a tank in the traditional since for lack of a filter in a smaller set-up. BUT, I am a firm believer that, if you have a smaller set-up you should have a filter alternative anyway. LIVE PLANTS! They act in the same manner that a filter does in a more natural way. Ammonia becomes nitrites -> bacteria converts them into nitrates -> plants have all kinds of fun eating nitrates and turning them back into all kinds of healthy stuff! In this was a nitrogen cycle does occur and therefore. . . the tank has been "cycled!" 

And I always do mine fish in. Something about the plants, but I never get enormous ammonia or nitrite spikes and my fish have never suffered for it. *shrug*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Very true KBoone, active growing plants will use the ammonia first for food and often in heavy planted tanks you will not get nitrate readings-the indicator or test we use to tell if the tank is cycled.

Be aware that for the plants to function as filtration that the plants must be actively growing and you need more than a couple of plants to do the job, stem plants and floating plants work best IMO/E


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

sarbear said:


> Um...your last post totally confused me...Doing multiple water changes during a fish in cycle doesn't make cycling a tank impossible.
> 
> And doing a pure ammonia fishless cycle means there is no reason to do water changes unless you accidentally dose the ammonia too high, it should stay at 3-5.


 notice that I said difficult not impossible. =]

Most people just get fed up with it, and call it impossible because it's difficult, they're impatient, they messed up, or they didn't have the right equipment (a filter). 

What we've all been saying is that what you heard is wrong because it certainly IS POSSIBLE to cycle a 2 gallon. =] You just need a filter to do so because the beneficial bacteria need a place to live. =]

And yes I know that there's no reason to do water changes with the pure ammonia cycle unless you overdose. On a few threads I read on tropical fish forum and fishlore the users overdosed their tanks a few times and got frustrated because they messed up and had to do waterchanges. I guess I assumed that all people run into that. =/ That was wrong of me and I'm sorry I confused you. =[

My main point though is that it isn't impossible. I was just trying to explain to you why some people think it is or say it is. =]

You should go ahead and do a fish-less cycle if you have a filter for your tank.

It probably wont take long as the tank is so small.


----------



## sarbear (Jun 4, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> notice that I said difficult not impossible. =]
> 
> Most people just get fed up with it, and call it impossible because it's difficult, they're impatient, they messed up, or they didn't have the right equipment (a filter).
> 
> ...


Maryrox247 said you "can't" cycle a tank that is less than 5 gallons and so I asked why. Then you said you don't think it's impossible to cycle a tank that small and so I asked why it wouldn't be possible, what would make it impossible. I'm just using the same words you all did. Also I'm NOT the one that "heard" wrong. I'm just the one asking you all to give facts when someone is asking for help instead of just giving bs answers that are untrue, which is clear given that Maryrox can't explain why and heard it from that smart pet shop employee :roll:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

sarbear said:


> Maryrox247 said you "can't" cycle a tank that is less than 5 gallons and so I asked why. Then you said you don't think it's impossible to cycle a tank that small and so I asked why it wouldn't be possible, what would make it impossible. I'm just using the same words you all did. Also I'm NOT the one that "heard" wrong. I'm just the one asking you all to give facts when someone is asking for help instead of just giving bs answers that are untrue, which is clear given that Maryrox can't explain why and heard it from that smart pet shop employee :roll:


I didn't say you misheard. =/ I didn't even imply that. =[

You said in your post that what I said "confused" you because "making multiple water changes doesn't make cycling a tank impossible." I agree with that because I only said that doing multiple water changes makes cycling a smaller tank more difficult and makes it take longer.

I can't give an answer as to why it is impossible because it IS possible.

No one can give an answer as to why it is impossible when it IS possible.

The best I could do is give you my theory on why people _might think_ it is impossible. 

Which I did. 

_I think most people say or think it is impossible is because either they don't want to put the necessary effort into it OR they truly believe it is impossible. _

If you believe something you often times do not question it. As illustrated by Maryrox247:

As you stated in Maryrox247's case they could have been given bad information. Often bad information has little to no science behind it or flawed science.

Maryrox247 stated what they believed to be correct information. I'm sure they didn't mean to be incorrect. Often no one does. If they were fed bad information then they were fed bad information. Not a big deal if they are corrected on it. 

It seemed to me like Maryrox247 was tryin to help by telling you what they believed to be truth. It seemed like they wanted you to avoid a potentially dangerous mishap with your fish. Although we know that there is no dangerous mishap to be avoided at all if one is vigilant with their fish-in cycle or if one chooses to do a fishless cycle.

If you want FACTS as to why cycling a smaller tank is impossible *there are none.* 

Cycling a small tank is completely possible and has been done several times as you already seem to know. 
If you still want to know why Maryrox247 in particular (or anyone else with similar input) thinks it's impossible to cycle a 2 gallon why don't you directly ask them through PM?

Asking other people on this thread seems like it isn't working. =/ We can't give you the answers that they can. 

Good luck with your fish, your cycle, and all of your other pets. =]

I'm sure everything will go well and beautifully in your 2 gallon and that your betta will be quite happy. =]


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I am so confused


----------

